# A pleasant surprise (Seal Team 10)



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

When I walked into history class today there stood at the 'smartboard' a Navy Seal from Seal Team 10. 

Pvt. Bertsch. 

He was a UAV/Predator pilot and was based at Camp Fallujah(?) in Iraq. He's been stationed in Iraq and Germany. 

He talked about how dangerous it was to be living in the area. He said that there were two towns he was stationed near on was Sunni and the other Shiite and a man and a women loved each other (From seperate towns) the Sunni's were mad a the woman and stoned her to death. He showed one of Sadam's 'houses' I guess that was near a river and he used to take girls and do 'awful things to them' then dump them in the river. 

Then went on to talk about how he crashed a UAV by accident  and his Team was sent to retrieve it. 

*ARMY*

The Army was the area in which he hated talking about. He just was saying how awful the Army is and the living conditions. Bertsch said that even though most hate the air force (jokingly of course) how atleast they make you happy and you don't wait in line a whole day just to jump off a chair and make sure you are able to roll correctly. 

He then went on to talk about Fort Benning and how the zip lines almost made him break his ankle, he was happy when it wasn't or else he would've been kicked out. The guy behind him snapped both legs and he said he stopped bitching about it when he saw the guy behind him. 

There was a lot more... trying to remember. But it was cool.


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2009)

Was he a E-1 after or before he crashed the UAV?  I would be surprised if they whould let a PVT fly a paper airplane. I have been out for a long time, does anyone know the rank to play with a UAV joystick? 

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I only got a glance at his shoulder and thought I saw one arrow.... I'm emailing the teacher and asking..... cause it can't be.... then.


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2009)

The arrow is called a chevron. Can you tell us some more?

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

About him? I need to try to remember as I am doing math homework now....


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2009)

Do your homework H-Man. What type of math, anything good? I have not done math in 10 years. I doubt if i could do your homework.

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

His favorite US issued gun is the M4 carbine but overall it is the Ak-47. He had pictures of his living quarters in one of the tents and the rooms were separated with plywood. His room consisted of a lawn chair, mattress, a pillow and sleeping bag. He's fired the AT-4 and LAW. Showed us the effects of C4 in pictures of course. talked about Religious Terrorists and State Sponsored Terrorists. His thought on the war. He said we need to be in there as long as it takes to make sure the Iraqi security forces can be more responsible. In the next 20-30 years terrorism is going to get worse. Let us wear the bullet proof vest.... which was MUCH more heavier than my dads. Talked about how the streets of most cities in Iraq are infested with Dogs and Cats. 

There was a lot of stuff we covered in 45 minutes....gotta remember.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2009)

Did his rank look like this H???







or this:


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Not exactly like this but my teacher sent me what it is. Not exactly though. 

Tech Sargent


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2009)

That guy was no SEAL! At least I find it hard to believe since he is a PVT...

1. PVT is an Army rank, not a Navy rank.

2. The picture you just showed above, is an Army rank for Tech SGT 3rd grade and was not used after 1948! That rank no longer exists!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

I know he was a seal. 

1. The PVT was my mistake. 

2. He didn't have the T.... teacher sent a quick picture..... because he was busy grading. 

3. He had pictures of everything he did from Fort Benning up until Iraq..... 

He was wearing darker camo similar to the picture you posted in the military thread....and I know once again that you will say that he wasn't a seal. As I said, SIMILAR. Similar colors but not the same pattern. I know he was a Seal. I was there. You weren't. He had pictures of himself in Iraq in uniform. He had his vest. He had it. I will ask tomorrow in person what his rank is then maybe I can satisfy you. 

That's like telling me my dads not a police officer. He had everything. I'm sorry I don't study the branches of the military and know what is there and what's not. It's not my fault. He had pictures of himself firing an M-4, AT-4, and a LAW.....

My teacher had to get questioned ffs when the guy wanted to become a seal. The FBI or someone was at the school questioning him about the Seal since he was on the contact list. I saw a 'chevron' and I took a wild guess.... I don't study it..... 

I even said two times it's not exactly.

Whatever if you don't believe it all I can say is I was there you weren't......I saw the photos you didn't. Ok. I can edit all my posts and change to something else because that's not right either, correct? Because those are all untrue because your half a world away and would hear it better than me and know what he looks like. Obviously you can't except anything I say.... there's always something in question. I'm sure if anyone else posted this you'd be like, "Great to hear, hope you enjoyed." But nope I am a kid so I get "No he is not a seal, you didn't see a seal, he's a fake." MY MISTAKE big friggin deal....

And do I take it personal, of course. After the 5th or 6th time. May I have made some mistakes when I first joined, OF COURSE. I was a F*cking idiot when I joined. Atleast I'm trying to restore any dignity present when I joined. I think it's best if we just don't directly post to one another....taking care of any future problems cause I am not a mod you are and you can ban me for this post if you'd so choose...it's easy as that and I like the forum so to stop any future issues ....it'd just be the best we go our serparate ways posting wise......... 


Now that's on my list of things I can't post....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2009)

Easy little buddy. 

A Navy Seal a UAV pilot? Interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea, the Seals actually just donated a few to the San Diego Air and Space Museum but they were Ravens. I had no idea they were using the Predators.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

DBII said:


> Do your homework H-Man. What type of math, anything good? I have not done math in 10 years. I doubt if i could do your homework.
> 
> DBII



Sorry didn't see this. Eh, it's Algebra. It's easy.... seeing I got a 95 on the test....normally I'm a B+ Student in math. It just repeats over and over. Telling how to do things in different ways so I guess nearly 3 years of it helps.

In High School I want to take Geometry...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2009)

Harrison, was the guy wearing a Special WarfareTrident above his ribbons, or if in BDU's, it would be over his left breast???

The pic below is a shot of my uniform, his Trident should have been gold tho...


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Wasn't wearing that type of uniform. He had one with darker camo and on the right(?) Breast had Bertsch. 

He had pics of him in that uniform. Looked extremley similar. Based on color and trident.


----------



## Soren (Dec 21, 2009)

Did the camo look somewhat like this?:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow Dan, in regards to your first ribbon,


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

He just switched over to reserve after his 2nd TOD last April. His vest looked EXACTLY like that but he had darker camo for the time being...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2009)

He had a pic of him wearing a white uniform Harrison??? Also, on his camo uniform he would have had a black Trident....


vb said:


> Wow Dan, in regards to your first ribbon


Be impressed with the 3rd one over with the Bbronze V on it, not the one I got for forgetting to duck....


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

No Dan. A white uniform is for sailors....not that. I know he was a Seal. Weather or not he was decorated in all his awards must've been a personal thing...

He went to Sear (?) camp Survive Evade and I forget the others in Northwestern Maine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Be impressed with the 3rd one over with the Bbronze V on it, not the one I got for forgetting to duck....



Did not recognize that one all and had to look it up. Hoss, if we ever meet I'm buying the first bottle!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 21, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> No Dan. A white uniform is for sailors....not that. I know he was a Seal. Weather or not he was decorated in all his awards must've been a personal thing...
> 
> He went to Sear (?) camp Survive Evade and I forget the others in Northwestern Maine.



White uniform is for everyone in the Navy, regardless of job. Summer whites, dress blues (winter), all ranks have a version (officers and chiefs wear khaki, usually). From your description being similar to that Army TSgt rank, I'd put him at a Chief (reg, Senior, or Master). It wouldn't surprise me to see someone that rank flying a UAV, especially in support of Seal ops. No better operator than someone who knows what the Seals are up to and how they think!

Dan:


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2009)

What surprises me is the "flying" part. Now being a critical command link for approval of weapon engagement or ISR/payload confirmation I get. But flying? While a useful skill, seems beneath a SEAL with SpecOps knowledge of those on the ground. Why waste such talent and knowledge?

I would bet that the SEAL was "dumbing down" his presentation knowing that 99.9% of highschool kids wouldn't understand the difference.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

No no no...... I know he was a Navy Seal. 

Does ever member of the Navy joining have to have someone contacted and questioned about joining? How about the Army? Air Force? I don't know I am asking , but I have doubts. 

My Teacher was the one questioned. If the FBI goes and questions everyone who is joining armed services that must be time consuming...

Uniform looked extremely similar to this...

http://scrapetv.com/News/News Pages/usa/Images/navy-seals.jpg


----------



## Amsel (Dec 21, 2009)

Some of the UAV's are basically like RC airplanes. They have cameras on them to recon the next street down. The Marines use them, so I'd imagine that Seals use them as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

from : San Diego Air and Space Museum gets special warfare drones from SEALs

Pic of one below aritcle. 

*San Diego Air and Space Museum gets special warfare drones from SEALs *

SAN DIEGO – Two unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), previously used by Navy SEALs, were assigned a new mission at the San Diego Air and Space Museum Jan. 16. 

After four years of service and many flight hours the RQ-11A and RQ-11B Raven UAVs were donated to the museum by Naval Special Warfare Command (NSWC) in Coronado, Calif. to help educate future generations about advances in the Navy’s cutting-edge technology. 

The UAVs were used throughout the world by SEAL Teams for remote reconnaissance, surveillance, intelligence gathering, locating targets, force protection and convoy security. 

“The UAVs were employed in support of bomb and battle damage assessment, support of military operations in urban terrain, and other classified missions,” said Dean McCoy, the UAV logistics management specialist at NSWC in Coronado, Calif. 

Ravens are used extensively throughout the military and have become an invaluable asset to special operations. They fly at 100 to 500 feet, carrying tiny cameras to capture footage of precise targets without putting SEALs in harm’s way.

“UAVs do the jobs that are too dangerous, too routine or too boring for manned aircraft to do,” said McCoy. 

Depending on their size and capability, UAVs can cost from $5,000 to $100,000. The Ravens cost around $30,000 each.

“You can’t put a price on human life,” he said. “These systems have saved a lot of lives.”

Navy SEALs undergo an eight-day training course at San Clemente Island, off the coast of California, to learn how to use UAVs. Unlike the more commonly known UAVs such as the Predator, Global Hawk and the Shadow, Ravens are light and compact. They are hand launched, weigh around four pounds and have a wingspan of just 55 inches, giving them a great tactical advantage. According to McCoy, the main difference between the A and B is that the A has a fixed camera while the B has some limited pan, tilt and zoom capability. The ground control station also has more features, including more ergonomic controllers, similar to computer game controllers for the X-Box or Play Station. The B also has an infrared illuminator that delivers real-time imagery to ground control and remote viewing stations during day and night operations. 

The donated Ravens will now serve a different purpose at San Diego Air and Space Museum, helping to educate future generations about the Navy and the equipment it uses to carry out its missions. 

“We’re always trying to keep our museum current with the latest state of the art in terms of military and civil aviation,” said Tony Beres, the museum’s curator. “The future is in unmanned aerial vehicles.”

Beres, who has worked at the museum for 10 years, said he believes the Ravens will inspire a new generation of aviation enthusiasts. 

“New exhibits in the museum are important because they attract new visitors. Our motivation is to get younger people involved in the technology and the science of today’s world,” he said. 

The Navy is currently phasing out the Ravens and replacing them with the All-Environment Craft Vehicle (AECV). A hand-launched UAV that can land on water, is quieter, has an increased flight time and contains more advanced cameras.

“They are a quantum leap forward in capability for the special operations community,” said McCoy. 

McCoy plans to donate another de-commissioned UAV from NSW to the National Navy Underwater Demolition Team - SEAL Museum in Fort Pierce, Fla., next month. 

The Naval Special Warfare community is a maritime component of U.S. Special Operations Command and the Navy’s special operations force. The community is composed of over 6,700 personnel, including 2,300 SEALs, 600 Special Warfare Combatant-craft Crewmen (SWCC), along with military support personnel, reserve components, and civilian staff. SEALs and SWCC focus on missions involving unconventional warfare, direct action, combating terrorism, special reconnaissance, foreign internal defense, information warfare, security assistance, counter-drug operations, personnel recovery and hydrographic reconnaissance.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 21, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> No no no...... I know he was a Navy Seal.
> 
> Does ever member of the Navy joining have to have someone contacted and questioned about joining? How about the Army? Air Force? I don't know I am asking , but I have doubts.



Not every member, no...just those going into sensitive fields, lines of work that involve classified/secret/top-secret clearances. I'm fairly certain the military isn't worried about a chef selling Russia (or the Taliban) our recipe for chicken adobo. Would make for a pretty good psychological/biological warfare agent, though. That stuff is nasty, no matter how its made!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> That stuff is nasty, no matter how its made!



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2009)

While not doubting what you saw, Harrison, a Private, or Pvt is an army rank. Only Navy personnel can become a SEAL. I know that some of the SpecOps guys do cross train. USAF SpecOps guys often get trained by the SEALs in scuba training and underwater ops. Other branches attend parachute training with the Army, etc. 

Also every branch has their own SpecOps. The Navy has the SEALs, Army has Green Berets and others, Marines have Forced Recon and others. Air Force have SpecOps squadrons and groups, ParaRescue Jumpers, Weather guys (don't let the name fool you, those guys are pretty hardcore) and combat controllers to name a few.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok.

Like I said, he was moved to the reserve in April of this year. He was done with his 2nd Tour of Duty and wanted to go back to school. He is stationed in Virginia beach, VA. If there's a way to look it up or whatever his last name was Bertsch. 

And if it is only for sensitive fields and my teacher, his best 'buddy' was questioned then.... that's that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I know he was a seal.
> 
> 1. The PVT was my mistake.
> 
> ...



Hey chill out!

1. You only confused me (and probably others too), when you said PVT and showed the rank of TSSG. I am not saying you are lying about anything, so don't take it personal! Don't jump on people when they are questioning something. Explain what you really meant, and everything is okay! 

2. I was not picking on you for being a kid! I was not picking on you at all! I have already told you that I think you have improved since joining this site, and that I have lots of respect for you.

3. Why would I ban you? You really need to chill out! *I am not an ******* who goes around banning people for the hell of it!* Do you really think I do that?

4. You know what H, I think that it is pretty shitty of you that you think that low of me that you don't want to carry on conversations with me anymore. 

5. Go our separate ways? What are you breaking up with me?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the other shoe to drop. When will B-17 announce that his school is in legal trouble for allowing a big, bad military man into the classroom to corrupt our younth's minds with coersion to join up. I'm sure somebody's parents will complain. You just wait.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)

Harrison,nobody is questioning what you did or saw. But like a lot of history and military buffs, there is minute investigation. Call it CSI: WW2aircraft.net.

Nowhere was anybody making anything personal.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

E-5 is the rank. *E-5* my teacher just sent the picture with the T because he was grading as I said and just typed in Sgt. 

Sgt. Bertsche. Sgt. Bertsche. 

No he's not a fake. I can assure. The teacher sent him an email asking his rank..... he wants to go to intel so his rank will be I- something....

Yes Matt, it's only his 5th year being here and no complaints...... fake? I think not. Or else he would've been gone long ago...


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 22, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Whatever if you don't believe it all I can say is I was there you weren't......I saw the photos you didn't. Ok. I can edit all my posts and change to something else because that's not right either, correct? Because those are all untrue because your half a world away and would hear it better than me and know what he looks like. Obviously you can't accept anything I say.... there's always something in question. I'm sure if anyone else posted this you'd be like, "Great to hear, hope you enjoyed." But nope I am a kid so I get "No he is not a SEAL, you didn't see a SEAL, he's a fake." MY MISTAKE big friggin deal....
> 
> And do I take it personal, of course. After the 5th or 6th time. May I have made some mistakes when I first joined, OF COURSE. I was a F*cking idiot when I joined. At least I'm trying to restore any dignity present when I joined. I think it's best if we just don't directly post to one another....taking care of any future problems cause I am not a mod you are and you can ban me for this post if you'd so choose...it's easy as that and I like the forum so to stop any future issues...


Jeeeeezuz Harrison
you need to get a grip on this over-reaction thing
if you post a US uniform then a bunch of ex- and serving US guys are going to start micro-spotting the details. If you'd posted up a British uniform or anyone else's, then the respective guys from <insert country> on here would've done exactly the same.
I wasn't around when you joined but I seriously doubt you were a 'f*cking idiot' - you were very likely just young and look at it this way, if people are engaging you on something you've posted then they don't see you as a stoopid-kid-what-does-he-know, they see you as a peer.



B-17engineer said:


> ....it'd just be the best we go our separate ways posting wise


wait a minute - who gets the kids?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Elliot Larson pretty much explains it...

"“Anger always comes from frustrated expectations”

expectation...thought people would be more accepting..and therefore...anger.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2009)

A Navy Sgt. Interesting.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Whatever E-5 means


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2009)

They just arrested a poser that had been lecturing high school kids here in the Seattle area. He dressed in fatigue pants, vest armour, wore a hat that said police and carried a knife. He said he was a local police officer and had served in the military. He was vetted with a school teacher who vouched for him over a number of years or months of his lectures, based upon having taught him while he was in high school. It was the knife that finally resulted in his arrest.

So posers are out there.

This guys most likely legit, B. But your facts appear to be off and that is what is raising flags with folks. Just don't take it personally. Colin said it right.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Whatever E-5 means



Petty Officer Second Class, so quote the raven who knoweth nothing about Navy ranks.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay but I know he was a Seal. That's what put me on the Defensive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> They just arrested a poser that had been lecturing high school kids here in the Seattle area. He dressed in fatigue pants, vest armour, wore a hat that said police and carried a knife. He said he was a local police officer and had served in the military. He was vetted with a school teacher who vouched for him over a number of years or months of his lectures, based upon having taught him while he was in high school. It was the knife that finally resulted in his arrest.
> 
> So posers are out there.



Yes they are, and they are almost always caught...



Matt308 said:


> This guys most likely legit, B. But your facts appear to be off and that is what is raising flags with folks. Just don't take it personally. Colin said it right.



Exactly.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed with everyone else here, Harrison...a very large part of being interested in History is digging for details. If I posted a message saying I just bought a vintage WW2 tank, and left it at that, there would be people flying over to my house to beat the living crap (and details) out of me. Nothing personal. Its just the subspecies of humanity that we are (sorry...felt like using the word "subspecies" today). For what its worth, I think the vast majority of the regular posters here consider you to be a peer...equal...friends. And considering the overall maturity level of other kids your age (including, looking back, myself when I was your age!), you should take that as a MASSIVE compliment, my friend. If someone posts asking for more details, or questioning something you had mentioned, don't take it as a personal attack. They're wanting details, clarification. Nothing more. If someone offers you some advice, they're trying to help you, mentor you, steer you in the right direction. This, my friend, is a gift of incalculable value! I only wish I'd had one person who took some sort of interest in my development when I was growing up (but hey, that's all in the past, I'm who I am now and nothing can change that!)...and here you've got a hundred! We accept you as you are, and if anyone were to seriously attack you, your character, or your integrity, the big guns would come out from everyone around here. Heh. You're OURS to pick on! Just kiddin. Seriously, though, when we pick, its in fun. When we question, its to help you. Pick back (its only fair!), and take the lessons as you will.

Iz all good.


::steps off soapbox, curls up around bottle of decongestant as head threatens to explode::


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> For what its worth, I think the vast majority of the regular posters here consider you to be a peer...equal...friends. And considering the overall maturity level of other kids your age (including, looking back, myself when I was your age!), you should take that as a MASSIVE compliment, my friend.
> 
> We accept you as you are, and if anyone were to seriously attack you, your character, or your integrity, the big guns would come out from everyone around here.



Amen


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry. Thanks. I took it the wrong way, big time, my bad.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, its the Internet. You can't read body-language or voice inflection. So completely misreading someone's post is what separates us from the Cylons!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

You got a vintage WWII tank??? YEA RIGHT!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

How much are bus tickets to Texas?


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Nobody ever asked what SCALE it was...its a 1/72-ish scale flakpanzer.

:ducks:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> For what its worth, I think the vast majority of the regular posters here consider you to be a peer...equal...friends. And considering the overall maturity level of other kids your age (including, looking back, myself when I was your age!), you should take that as a MASSIVE compliment, my friend.



Agreed and well said.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2009)

The SEAL Teams are sailors, PERIOD!!!! With the exception of a few foreign military members and a few members of the US Coast Guard only Navy sailors go through BUDS and SEAL training....

What would happen, as Ive seen with my own eyes, is that you would be discharged from the Army and have to join the Navy to try out for the SEALS. Essentially a "lateral move"....
You normally would keep your rank (E-RATING) from the Army.... I know a former Army Special Forces NCO that went from the Army to the Navy and couldnt hack it in SEAL training....

He might have also been temporarily assigned to ST10, but he wouldnt be a SEAL unless he went through BUDs Training and earned his Trident...

Here is a pic of what the Trident would look like over his left breast pocket:






If he did not have one of these on his camo uniform, he was/is not a SEAL Team Member...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

what company?
Is it a re-issue?
Is it a Wirbelwind?
2 guns or 4?
Is it finished?
What camo did you paint it?
Do you need decals?
Which glue was best?
Any photoetched parts?
Did you weather it?
Can you send pics?
When did you buy it?
Do the tracks move?
What does it smell like?
Was it a gift?
Whadda ya gonna do with it?
Can I see it?
Why not?
Brush or spray?
What books did you use for reference?
Where can I get those books?
Use any toothpicks?
Whats it look like outside?
Is it weathered?
How?
Who?
What?
Where?
........................................



> He might have also been temporarily assigned to ST10, but he wouldnt be a SEAL unless he went through BUDs Training and earned his Trident...



I have a feeling thats closer to the truth.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm curious, would a Marine be allowed into the Seals or would they have to do the same thing as an Army member?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

The Marines are not under the Navy.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> The Marines are not under the Navy.




To some extent they are, Matt.

The Secretary of the Navy is responsible for, and has the authority under Title 10 of the United States Code, to conduct all the affairs of the Department of the Navy, including: recruiting, organizing, supplying, equipping, training, mobilizing, and demobilizing. The Secretary also oversees the construction, outfitting, and repair of naval ships, equipment and facilities. SECNAV is responsible for the formulation and implementation of policies and programs that are consistent with the national security policies and objectives established by the President and the Secretary of Defense.

*The Department of the Navy consists of two Uniformed Services: the United States Navy and the United States Marine Corps.* Whenever the Coast Guard operates as a service in the Navy, the Secretary of the Navy has the same powers and duties with respect to the Coast Guard as the Secretary of Homeland Security when the Coast Guard is not operating as a service in the Navy.

Source: Wiki

Charles


"


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr. C, I knew I would get in trouble with that post. Where is Matt Kloby when I need him to bail me out of my ignorance. I distinctly recall him addressing this very same subject.

And by the way... Merry Christmas to Edna Mae and you, Mr. C!!! I'm in the holiday spirit. About to drive around and look at Christmas lights with my wife and boys. Family tradition.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh... and with respect to the Coast Guard, they used to be under the DOT. I was under the impression that they were now under Homeland Security.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Mr. C, I knew I would get in trouble with that post. Where is Matt Kloby when I need him to bail me out of my ignorance. I distinctly recall him addressing this very same subject.
> 
> And by the way... Merry Christmas to Edna Mae and you, Mr. C!!! I'm in the holiday spirit. About to drive around and look at Christmas lights with my wife and boys. Family tradition.




You did notice, I said, "To some extent", didn't you ?

Merry Christmas, Matt, to you and yours.

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Njaco said:


> what company?
> Is it a re-issue?
> Is it a Wirbelwind?
> 2 guns or 4?
> ...




Heh. Good thing I'm in the mood to answer one or two questions! The answers are: "B", and "George Washington".

Now...for your questions. Its one of those 21st Century pre-built/painted diecast toys you can occasionally find at Target. I've got various airplanes, and just had to get this flakpanzer...mostly because my wife said I was NOT (she even spoke that in all caps...ya gotta be married to understand) allowed to put an airplane in the baby's room. So I didn't. *sniff* I want my daughter to be the first kid at show-n-tell with a German-engineered killing machine! I'll be so proud!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

The USCG does come under Homeland Security, except when operating under naval command...

Whenever the Coast Guard operates as a service in the Navy, the Secretary of the Navy has the same powers and duties with respect to the Coast Guard as the Secretary of Homeland Security when the Coast Guard is not operating as a service in the Navy.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

ccheese said:


> You did notice, I said, "To some extent", didn't you ?
> 
> Charles



Nope


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

Go.... take your family to see the lights. Me, Paul and Chris will watch the store......

Have a great time...

[talk about hijacking a thread !!!]

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thankyou, Sir. We are out.


----------



## Soren (Dec 23, 2009)

Have good time out there with your family Matt. Those are the best times we have


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Mr. C, I knew I would get in trouble with that post. Where is Matt Kloby when I need him to bail me out of my ignorance. I distinctly recall him addressing this very same subject.
> 
> *And by the way... Merry Christmas to Edna Mae and you, Mr. C!!! I'm in the holiday spirit. About to drive around and look at Christmas lights with my wife and boys. Family tradition.*



Hey, just did the same things with my family and cousins


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

Call me a Scrooge (I'll admit it gladly!), but looking at Christmas lights always seemed like a waste of time to me. It still grates on my nerves. But this is supposed to be a 'appy occasion! I'll not hijack the thread any more!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

A Christmas Carol- Best book ever written.

A Christmas Carol Movie- most boring movie ever produced. Atleast the B&W one. I want to see the one with George Scott.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

You should see it done live.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, Harrison, I beg to differ. The one with Alistair Sims is the best!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Chris on this one, it really was the best. But I will admit the ones with George C Scott and Patrick Stewart are pretty good as well.


How the hell did we go from Navy Seals to a Christmas Carol???????


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

MP5s and night vision... how else.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

LMAO


----------

